# Voltage AC or DC



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

Good afternoon all! I have a short technical question on the output voltage to an older Honda HS928. I know that my newer 
tracked 2013 HS928 puts out ac current. Does anyone know if a 2003 wheeled HS928 has the same type of output? AC vs DC. The reason that I am asking is that i can operate an LED flood light with one wire connected to the electrical out of the engine and the other wire I tried on the chassis and all worked fine. 
Now that I have a newer Honda I was wondering if the same connections could be made? But there are two wires going to the light not one as the older model has. Any thoughts??
Thanks, a great amount of appreciation for responses, NO SNOW to try out my newest toy!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* It is DC.*


----------



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks! I guess that's why it worked so well on my '03' Was hoping it would work on my newer toy!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Yeah sure, you Betcha, No Problem, ANYTIME!!!!!!!!!*k:k::wavetowel2:


----------

